# Tyres - How Long should they last?



## Christy

That's the question really, on average how long should a set of tyres last during normal driving, 20,000km, 30,000km, 50,000km?

Thanks

Christy


----------



## stobear

I changed my types at 30,000 _miles. _(Sorry for the imperial). Just it was also prompted probably a bit prematurely by impending NCT. Your owners manual might also give some guidance. I think there is some [broken link removed] from google


----------



## RS2K

It depends on many variables:-

Driving style, road surfaces, cornering speeds, severity of acceleration and braking, type of vehicle, weight of vehicle......and many more.

30k miles is a good return I'd have thought. 

I had a co. car a few years ago, and all 4 tyres were shot at 12k miles. My driving style was a bit ham fisted at the time.


----------



## MOB

I was told by a guy who manages his company's fleet that different types of tyre have different useful lifespans.   As told to me, higher performance\roadholding is achieved to some degree at the cost of a shorter lifespan.  But perhaps those who buy the high performance\low profile type of tyre just tend to be harder on the tyre in their driving habits......


----------



## bacchus

I would say about 30,000 km..... but they last less and less longer


wider tyres to compensate lack of engineering when designing cars (and for better handling). No need for lenghty fine tuning the suspension/axel.
softer rubber for better handling
one tyre manufacturer blamed the "roundabouts" which are now everywhere.
But,  it's all for our safety........ and the tyre industry...


----------



## demoivre

Tyre pressure is also important in dictating the way the tyre wears - for years it's something I didn't pay enough attention to.


----------



## Budgie

I would agree with RS2K.  You should get 30k out of a set of tires these days on an average car.  Tire and exhaust places will express amazement that you get that sort of mileage out of them.  Typically they say that 15k is the norm but it is in their interest to say so!

There are a number of well known tire munchers (such as front wheel drive turbos) but I had a Saab turbo (the full Irish not the light pressure stuff) and got 30k out of my tires easily.  

It is difficult to separate fact from myth here!


----------



## DrMoriarty

If you're driving a tyre muncher, it's not a bad idea to 'rotate' them at service intervals. Ours is a big heavy people-carrier and the front tyres (where all the weight is) go much more quickly than the rear ones.


----------



## CCOVICH

stobear said:
			
		

> I changed my types at 30,000 _miles. _(Sorry for the imperial). Just it was also prompted probably a bit prematurely by impending NCT. Your owners manual might also give some guidance. I think there is some [broken link removed] from google



30k miles = 48k kilometres (Divide by 5, multiply by 8).


----------



## Lemurz

Best I've seen is 44k miles on my own Ford (Semperit)

Worst I've seen is 15k miles on a Saab (Perilli)

All depends on tyre compound and driver!


----------



## Guest127

I am currently on 44k  miles on my corolla, though its getting near change time. spare tire has never left boot. sold astra a few years ago with 36,000 and potential buyer rang me up to ask why I had new tyres on it. wouldnt believe they were the original. worst tyres I ever had were continental on previous astra. Like the michelin that come on ( some toyotas) usually ignore the books and stick 30 all round pressure. does the trick fine.


----------



## Christy

Thanks for all the replies, I think I might be guilty of not watching the tyre pressure regularly, I had a slow puncture on 2 of the tyres for a while and just kept sticking air in every now & then which I am sure didn't help!

Christy


----------



## RS2K

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> Like the michelin that come on ( some toyotas) usually ignore the books and stick 30 all round pressure. does the trick fine.



An error imho.

Tyre pressures are critical to overall safety. 

Overinflation will decrease the road footprint (reducing grip and leading to wear in the middle of the tread).

Underinflation will similarly decrease the grip, as the weight of the car will be supported nearer the tyre side walls and not sufficiently in the middle of the tread block. Uneven wear again will result, and in hard cornering excessive "roll" will be apparent. Without enough air pressure the tyre will not have sufficient strength to withstand high lateral pressures.


----------



## Guest127

RS2K. I dont disagree. but with 44,000 miles of fairly even wear on the tyres I am happy enough to leave well enough alone. do notice that left hand tyres ( nearside) wear slightly faster than right hand tyres. could be cornering or just maybe tracking. either way I dont think I will sqeeze the winter out of these. just coming to the point where the tread indicator is nearly level with thread, particularly on the left tyres. right tyres probably have another 6,000 miles but I will change them all together and be done with it.


----------



## RS2K

44k is excellent service, no matter what.

Now is a good time to change them too with poorer weather coming. I reckon you'll notice a difference in handling with new boots.

Good luck.


----------



## RedTop

Assuming the same road conditions and the same driver.....

The softer the Tyre Rubber Compound, usually, the better the grip, but the quicker they will burn out.  The Harder the Rubber Compound, => less grip but they last longer.  Buying a tyre just because it lasts longer is false economy.  Chances are it may not stop you as well as a tyre that has a shorter life.  Try rubbing a handball or squash ball across a Floor and then do the same with a Billard Ball.  The Billard Ball will last longer but it slips like hell.  Which would you like under you.


----------



## RS2K

I'd still prefer tyres tbh.

Balls give a very uncomfortable ride 

COAT.


----------



## Guest127

didn't change yet! obviously some cavan blood in here somewhere. anyway rang a few places today to get prices, quoted €45 for 'falcon' €65 for 'uniroyal' €80 for michelin ( spare is michelin which has never left boot) different fitter quoted €65 for 'firstone' and one quoted €48 for 'firestone' fitted and balanced! 46,700 on clock. but  possibly/probably past the legal limit on the outer side  ( shoulder wear I am informed) . going to get the firestones this week.(175x70x14)


----------



## Guest127

€185 for four firestones today. took one of my own back as it wasn't down to treadwear indicators at any spot (close but not at them) and the young fella fitting them said that they charged €3 per tyre recycling. before paying I informed the owner that I only 'recycled' 3 and not 4 and he only charged me a total of €190 altogether. wonder will I get 46,700 out of these ones?. Drove 19 miles on very snowy roads on Friday morning and never a sign of a slide with the old tyres, mostly between 40 and 50 mph (in old money).


----------



## Jenny_H

On our last car Opel Astra, the 1st set of tyres did 42K miles, the 2nd set 39K miles (may have lasted longer but got them replaced going into the winter) and the 3rd set did over 30K but then we traded in without replacing them. 

This is probably the best we've ever got out of tyres.


----------



## Guest127

Hi Jenny H: Had an astra too about 6 years ago when I traded it in I got a phone call from a potential buyer wanting to know why I had changed the tyres. Told them they were the original ones. Dunlop. about 36,000 when I traded. Only tyres I didnt like were continental on a previous opel astra. just didnt like them. no reason.


----------



## Ned_ie

I have an 04 Laguna and have 17k miles on the clock. The tyres are continentals but are now completely bald at the sholders - was told by one garage fella that these tyres were recalled. I am now looking to change them but don't want to go too expensive as I'm selling the car later this year. Any ideas as the best cheap brand to go with? And where to get them?


----------



## techman

I have 17" Continentals.

Check the tyre pressures regularly.

Tyres are worn after only 27,000km/17,000 miles!

Car is not driven hard.

Is this excessive wear?


----------



## ACA

Having a bit of a row myself with Toyota at the moment. Took my car in for its 1st service (15000km) to be told there was only 2.5mm on the front tyres - not best impressed, I can tell you. They're a Dunlop, low profile sports tyre (just what you need on a Yaris! ) I had non-toyota alloys fitted prior to collection and it was these people who decided to give me this type of tyre. Apparently, (as meaned in previous posts) better grip = more wear. Cos I've kicked up a bit Toyota are willing to replace them all and carry the cost themselves - all Dunlop rep was prepared to do was change the front 2, (for exactly the same spec!) and give me 50% off each tyre - so essentially 1 tyre free.

Always had great results with Continental but I've found Bridgestone to the best - assuming their within your budget


----------



## JazzyJeff

my past two cars ive got 40K miles out of the tyres.  Usually change the front to the back after about 25K miles.

On my current car there is 43K KM on the clock - checked the tyres over the weekend and they are fine.  Again I changed the front to the back after about 32K


----------



## 892896

Have Pirelli 225/45 17 Inch on a 316i with 50,000 Kilometers on the Clock.
The back though still legal will need replacing in about 5,000 Kilometers. Front Tyres, not for another 10-12,000.


----------



## Goggin

Its probably just another manufactured reason to make you buy new tyres but I'm sure I read in my car manual that tyres should not be rotated between front and rear as the wear pattern was very different and could be dangerous


----------



## Irish Fire

techman said:


> I have 17" Continentals.
> 
> Check the tyre pressures regularly.
> 
> Tyres are worn after only 27,000km/17,000 miles!
> 
> Car is not driven hard.
> 
> Is this excessive wear?


 

Depends on the tyres I have found Pirelli tyres glue you to the road and to be honest I have found them the best off any tyre I have tried in both wet and dry conditions but don't last jig time (lucky if I get 23,000 Miles)


----------



## KalEl

Funny, I'm just back from what I thought would be just getting a puncture repaired...the reality was a €500 slap in the face!
Had to get four new tyres at €120 each. I asked the guy how long should they last and he said about 15,000 miles which tallies with what some other posters have said.
Funny, I've noticed different places slag off the generic tyres you get from their rivals...similar to a lot of industries I suppose. Still, has made me stick to bigger brands just in case. Probably foolish, anyone an expert? I haven't a clue


----------



## rorykavanagh

I used to drive a taxi, and i changed tyres about every 25,000 miles.


----------



## upport

Loud tyre noise!!!What would cause the tyres to be noisy in normal driving?The tyres are Dunlop Sport 3000 205/55 R16 all four were fitted same day to Mondeo TDi.I have no complaints other than the noise which was evident from the day that they were fitted.


----------



## GreatDane

Hi

Out of interest, has anyone investigated buying their tyres ( & getting them fitted ) up North ? 

... I've heard stories that it's much cheaper, but it's always a friend of a friend of a friend type stuff, so never been able to verify it.

Anyone ?

Thanks

G>


----------

